
Slack IRC and XMPP Gateways Are Closing - benburwell
https://get.slack.help/hc/en-us/articles/201727913-Connect-to-Slack-over-IRC-and-XMPP
======
marvinpinto
This is really unfortunate. I've used the IRC gateway feature over the years
to lurk in multiple Slack groups and looks like this will be the end of using
(social) Slack groups for me.

Their web interface has just.. not cut it for me. Too resource intensive and
not enough control over how/when I am interrupted. This was why I gravitated
to the IRC gateway in the first place. Oh well.

------
benburwell
This is the MOTD when connecting:
[https://i.imgur.com/A8XP0eK.png](https://i.imgur.com/A8XP0eK.png)

